# 2 headed turkey?



## Arrow Flinger (Nov 4, 2004)




----------



## Killdee (Nov 4, 2004)

Make a great mount,I head alert the other gobbling.  
Killdee


----------



## Jody Hawk (Nov 5, 2004)

That's a neat pic.


----------



## Al33 (Nov 5, 2004)

Not real confident my one eye could compete with four, but I might be able to hit at least one of the two heads.   

Neat pic Tim. BTW, do you still have that giant chicken roaming your neighborhood?

Al


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Nov 5, 2004)

I haven't seen him in a while.  I don't know where he went.


----------



## cmzshooter (Nov 5, 2004)

*That reminds me........*

of one I shot a couple of years ago.


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Nov 5, 2004)




----------



## HT2 (Nov 5, 2004)

*Whoa!!!!!!!*

What ya'll feedin' them birds?????

Are ya'll near some "nuclear plant" or somethin'????


----------



## leo (Nov 6, 2004)

*Hmmmmm two heads*

then would they have only one leg to balance it out   

leo


----------



## Ga-Spur (Nov 6, 2004)

Does that count as 2 turkeys on your limit ? If you kill 2 of them You would be over the limit?


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Nov 6, 2004)

This is the big chicken Al was taking about


----------



## Goose (Nov 6, 2004)

Does that feller crow for you in the mornin'?



Goose


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Nov 7, 2004)

Actually, this feller was roosting at my Brothers when this was taken.  He got tired of cleaning up after him every day and took the water hose to him one night.  He picked another porch to roost on.


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Nov 7, 2004)

On more of him in all his goofyness.  I think he wanted in the truck with me.  I talked to the feller that raised him and he said he loves french fries and tater chips.


----------

